# Vectorsynth hardware and ways to emulate



## muratkayi (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi fellow gear acquirers!

Have you seen any of the videos reviewing the Vectorsynth (hardware)? It is a thing of beauty and looks like a ton of fun. Especially the orbiters on the XY pad.



As is my wont, I have been thinking about ways to emulate the centerpiece, namely the orbiters on the XY pad. The Nano Blocks for Reaktor have XY pad blocks - I guess you would have to feed them sines for both dimensions for a simple full circle and then modulate those sines for the trickier orbits.

Oh and there's a dedicated vector synth module in VCV Rack I wanna check out...

It is at any rate a wonderful concept and since a very long time the first hardware synth which really made me go "how much is this thing?!"


----------



## Tusker (Dec 30, 2022)

Thanks for tip about XY blocks. Will look for them. This is very exciting. Great build quality. Not a math wiz so am wondering what the math difference is between a vector lfo and two lfos? Loving the visual aspect of the vectors. There is a tiny bit of this in the Animoog too, I guess.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 30, 2022)

There are vector options for Voltage Modular as well.


----------



## Teksonik (Dec 30, 2022)

muratkayi said:


> Oh and there's a dedicated vector synth module in VCV Rack I wanna check out...


What about Rob Papen's Quad or Vecto? 






Quad vst features







www.robpapen.com


----------



## Pier (Dec 30, 2022)

Obviously the guy is clearly an overexcited Youtuber making exaggerated claims but the synth sounds great and seems super cool!

It would be great if they offered a plugin version too that can be 100% controlled by the hardware. Honestly I'm surprised this isn't standard practice by digital synth manufacturers (eg: Waldorf).


----------

